# Gold and Uhura Due on March 3rd and 4th...



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My girls are due on the 3rd and 4th of March. My parents are going away for their anniversary on the 29this month and two of my siblings are going to our Grandparents house. My older brother and I will be the only ones home. It would be so typical for one of them to have the babies early! This is the first time they are kidding when I know when they are due and I'm so excited that I may see my first kidding.

Here's a picture of my girls.
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_1709.jpg

Uhura has gotten bigger and bigger and started making her udder at the beginning of the month. She's always such a good mama! I wouldn't be surprised if she had triplets.

Gold grows down, not out. So it's harder to tell with her. She had her first kidding last year and had a single girl. I think she may have twins this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very sweet...love their pretty faces....can't wait to see their kiddo's.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! I hope you catch them in action so you can see the birth  We've had several does kid over the last nearly 2 years, and every time feels like the first! I've only missed one of those births.
Hopefully all will be fine, and you won't need any help!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s49 ... G_1876.jpg

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s49 ... _1877.jpgf

Here are pictures of the girls udders. I took them today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First link works the second says... Page not found... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

me too; only the first is working.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok... let's try this again. This is the picture of Gold's udder.

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_1877.jpg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are coming along nicely...they look like... they need to fill more in the udder.... :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

These are Gold's new pictures from today.

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_1952.jpg
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_1951.jpg

She grows more down then out so that's why the from above picture makes her look not even pregnant.

Here are Uhura's pictures.

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_1955.jpg
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_1950.jpg

I wouldn't be surprised if she had triplets. She didn't get his big last year and she had twins then.

So how many do you think they'll have?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be trips... they are big enough for them.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see the kids! I saw twins.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I was out checking on the girls a few hours ago and I was petting Gold and I felt one of her babies hooves! It was really cool. I can't wait for them to actually arrive.  

Thinking :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Think PINK for you!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is sure neat feeling for the babies....Happy Kidding.... :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Think PINK for you!! :stars:


 Thanks! I'm really hoping for girls so I can keep them. I have to sell the bucklings.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Gold and Uhura are doing really well today, but I have a question. Is it normal for them to not lay down very much? The last time I say one of them (Gold) laying down was last night. If I was really pregnant, I would sit down as much as I could, but they aren't. Is that weird or is it just me?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a picture I took yesterday that really does them both justice on the size of their tummys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are sure wide...looks like twins in there.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's a picture of the buck I bred my girls to. I had to sell him right after breeding though. I hope to breed them to an Alpine buck this fall. Also, if they have girls in this batch, could I breed her with Uhura and Gold in the fall? Like, if she was big enough?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! They're looking good! :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Gold and Uhura Due on March 3rd and 4th... A Question?*

When should I start putting them up in kidding pens at night? The kidding calculator I used was a 149 day one, so March 3rd is Uhura's 149th day and March 4th is Gold's 149th day. I don't know if they kid early, late or right on time... This is the first I've known when they are due.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I usually start putting mine up 2-3 days before their due date IF they haven't lost (or nearly lost) their ligs already. The last week and a half I check their ligaments daily. If I go one morning and I can barely feel the ligaments or can't feel them at all, into the stall they go, and they get spied on often during the day.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

It's just started snowing... GRRR. I really don't want snow babies, last year when they kidded, we had them in the basement because the weather was so bad. We have been having really good weather and of course, with 11 days left till Uhura's due date, it is snowing... =(

Here's some pictures of Uhura, her udder's getting a lot fuller and I felt the babies kicking yesterday.

It's kind of a weird angle, but it shows her stomach.








Here's another picture of her udder.









*Sorry about the burr and straw in her udder hair, but she doesn't let me touch her udder, but I try to get it off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I was working on the kidding pen yesterday. Y'all can read about it at this link.

http://intayetsshoes.blogspot.com/2012/02/kidding-preperation.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice little kidding shed. :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Also, when they look like they're ready and if it's night time, how often should I check on them? Every hour? Half hour?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she's showing discomfort, getting up and down a lot...every 30 min. to an hour. But when she starts laying down pushing hard...i'll wait around until they kid and help as needed. If she's showing some signs but doesn't look quite ready...maybe every hour or two. Just kind of depends on how far along she's in labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Also, when they look like they're ready and if it's night time, how often should I check on them? Every hour? Half hour?


 every 1/2 hour is OK.... :wink:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Uhura was prolapsing a little bit earlier, but it went back in. Also can't find any ligs, so she's in the kidding pen, this is her 143rd day, is that to early to have them? I've thought the whole time that she was going to go early.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Also, her udder looks strutted, but it's not shiny. She wouldn't let me behind her, so I couldn't get a pic.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*UHURA KIDDED TWIN GIRLS.*

pics coming soon in Announcements. Both are adorable. it was a textbook delivery.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

congrats! :leap:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Gold's Ligaments are GONE!*

Went out to check and cuddle Uhura's babies and went to the barn to check on Gold, checked her ligaments and they are gone! No discharge, but her udder is a lot bigger and she's whining a lot more then usual. Crossing my fingers for more :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding... :thumb: :kidred: :kidred:


----------

